
Object thought to be a meteor lights up skies over Tasmania and Victoria - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09-21/meteor-tasmania-victoria-aliens-area-51-skyrockets/11535376
======
tomhoward
Actually witnessed this while driving down Nepean Highway in Mt Eliza (VIC).
Amazing sight. Initially thought it must've been fireworks but the velocity
and trajectory quickly suggested otherwise.

